# Advice on HT system for around $1500



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all,

This is my first post here. I know this is a question repeated many times but I have a few HDMI questions as well. This will go with a Samsung 52" with the 120Hz refresh and a Toshiba a30(Hd-Dvd). It is my understanding that I need to get a receiver with version 1.3a with deep color support and capable of 120Hz. I have also read that some of the receivers have lip sync issues with the new hd audio formats(TrueHd etc.). I would also like to have a component signal (Wii) going into the receiver and going out the single HDMI out. Been looking at Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo and Pioneer Elite models. 

The second part of the question is speaker related. Looking for a good bookshelf size system for a room around 30x25. Would like to stay in the $1500 range but could be convinced to go a bit higher for the entire system.

Are some of my concerns about the receiver valid ones or just another way for the industry to get more money from me. Thanks for any advice on the matter and my apologies for any breach of forum protocol.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

seshwan said:


> It is my understanding that I need to get a receiver with version 1.3a with deep color support and capable of 120Hz.


Hi, And Welcome to the Shack,
Yes this is the best way to go but dont worry about the 120hz support.


> I have also read that some of the receivers have lip sync issues with the new hd audio formats(TrueHd etc.) Been looking at Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo and Pioneer Elite models.


On some this is an issue with displays that are already slow in response, The Onkyo TX SR805 (my recommendation) has adjustments for this delay so its not an issue.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree that the Onkyo 805 should do you well. It seems to be very popular and has about all the features you could ask for... as well as appears to be the least expensive of all the options.

On bookshelf speakers, the first place I'd look is to SVSound and their new MBS-01 (Pictures) speakers. That might run you a little tight on the budget. There are a host of good speakers out there to choose from. Paradigm would probably fall within your range and are very popular. Do you have anywhere you can listen to speakers?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys! The 805 was at the top of the list but heat issues had me checking other options. I do have a few good places to listen to some speakers. One place does sell Paradigm and I have heard them. Nice speakers. Would like to listen to the SVSound speakers but haven't checked for a location yet(if there is B&M).

Thanks again for the advice. The 805 is definately cheaper than the others.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

The receiver $595.00 Denon AVR-2308CI, from........
http://www.dbuys.com/product/?47711&hit_id=11251436&Campaign_id=24&cart_id=21560780 

The 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers with PB12-NSD for $1,149 + shipping.......
https://svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm

Thats more then your budget but This would be a nice system.

I have the SBS-01 with an old pioneer receiver and they sound pretty good:bigsmile:, for bookshelves they are awesome:T

For the technical questions I let the pros answer that:whistling:

My 2cents!!:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Onix ELT525 Speakers on sale 5.0 for $1699.99 including a new Denon receiver...
add a nice sub in there for 300-500.00 and you are set to go!


----------

